# Welche Press-Fit Innenlager im Granite Chief 2013?



## Yocindkiller (5. März 2013)

Servus,

was für ein Press-Fit Innenlager ist im 2013er Granite Chief Rahmen verbaut?
Passt da auch die Achse einer üblichen Deore Kurbelgarnitur rein?

Lg


----------



## corratec1234 (6. März 2013)

nabend,

ich weiß nicht ob ich dir helfen kann, aber eigentlich ist doch ein bb30 lager montiert. dort passt dann nur die 30mm welle einer kompatiblen kurbel rein.

ich habe an meinem 2010er model die bb30 lager entfernt und ein adapter innenlager von kcnc montiert, http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p26781_BB30-MTB-Innenlager-Adapter-.html. nun fahre ich eine shimano kurbel...

gruß mike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Yocindkiller (6. März 2013)

Danke, du hast mir sehr geholfen.

Mein Problem ist nämlich folgendes:
Nach mehreren Rahmenbrüchen und hat mir Rose nun die alte Shimano Kurbel mit den entsprechenden Lager mit einem Adapter in den Rahmen montiert. Eins der Innenlager hat aber den Geist aufgegeben und muss gewechselt werden.
Es lässt sich jedoch nicht mehr rausschrauben, da sich die eingepresste Adapter-Gewinde-Schale mitdreht. Da dies schon häufiger vorkam, wollte ich nun entgültig auf Pressfit umrüsten. 
Aber anscheinend passt dann meine Shimano Kurbel nicht mehr.


Lg


----------



## corratec1234 (7. März 2013)

nabend,

ja genau, die shimanokurbel passt vom durchmesser nicht in pressfitlager...
du kannst ja mal sowas probieren http://shop.best-bike-parts.de/Inne...pter-BB30-auf-Hollowtech-2-Kurbeln--4299.html...

gruß mike


----------

